# Stereo Mod



## softball160046 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi all, did this mod a little while ago and thought I would post for anyone thinking about changing out factory stereo. I used 1x4 for the front,side and top of stereo to box it in and it leaves plenty of room for cd's and ipods with storage on the side of it. Non slip pad on top keeps things from sliding while traveling


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job....

The factory stereo in the Outback is a far cry from "good".


----------

